# Snow Joe - Good for Decks?



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Does anyone have thoughts on a cheap "deck-only" electric snow blower?

I'm buying a new Ariens this year for our driveway. But, our deck is another issue. 

I'm 62 years of age, and in good shape - thankfully. However, my days of heavy shoveling are coming to a close.

I've never owned a single-stage unit. I'm contemplating the purchase of a cheap, $150 Snow Joe, with an electric motor (corded) from Home Depot.

I've decided I'd rather not have one more engine to maintain, and the deck is small enough that I think I can cope with a cord.

Snow Joe MAX SJM988 18 in. 13.5-Amp Electric Snow Blower with Light-SJM988 - The Home Depot

I realize these machines aren't powerful. But, I'm just looking for something to clear the deck, without damaging the surface (or my back).

Does anyone have any thoughts/advice on this purchase?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I suppose for light use they would probably do the job but personally I would look for a used Toro electric. This is *just* my personal preference. I know Toro.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> I suppose for light use they would probably do the job but personally I would look for a used Toro electric. This is *just* my personal preference. I know Toro.


Generally, I'd go for Toro too. They're higher in price for less power. But - they're Toro, which usually means higher quality, in ways most people never measure.

Also checked Craigslist for used electric Toros, but found very little in my area.

$200 is probably my limit for this purchase (my new Ariens will be $1800).


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't forget about the depth of snow on your deck. I sometimes get 12"-18" drifts. Small electrics might choke at 6". My old Toro single stage with a 2 cycle engine is light enough for my 68 year old body. Still it's takes awhile sometimes.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

stromr said:


> Don't forget about the depth of snow on your deck. I sometimes get 12"-18" drifts. Small electrics might choke at 6". My old Toro single stage with a 2 cycle engine is light enough for my 68 year old body. Still it's takes awhile sometimes.


Valid point, stromr. We probably get snow similar to yours (here in MA). I've resigned myself to the fact that this little tool won't handle big snowfalls. I'll probably have to clear the deck several times during a big storm.

A small engine machine is probably preferable. But, they're still bigger, heavier and about 3 times the price of a corded electric. Also, really don't want yet another small engine to service (have 8 already).

Finally, my wife has capped my "snowblower allocation" at $2K this year (women can be cruel) :biggrin:

After my Ariens acquisition, that only leaves $200 for the "toy" snowblower.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll second what others have said: Toro makes some very nice small machines.

I got an older version of this: https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/1800-power-curve-38381 for about $100 on Craigslist last year, used it to clear our deck and sometimes the front walk and stairs, and have been very happy with it.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

"Finally, my wife has capped my "snowblower allocation" at $2K this year (women can be cruel)"

Ah yes! "She who must be obeyed" Seriously I too have seen a couple of Toro electrics around here for less than $200. They're quite popular and seem to have found a niche market with consumers who have decks. You can't go wrong with Toro!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Knowing that the Snow Joe is a Chinese blower I'd just be worried about support and parts. Can't say I know of any problems just apprehensive of the brand. In their defense on Amazon the 18" 13.5amp model does have a very good rating from a lot of buyers Rating: 4.2 - ‎624 reviews
But being marketed through Walmart doesn't help in my opinion. Seems they sell a bunch of them and then you need to figure out how to get service should the need arise.

I'd go for a used Toro and now's a great time to get one cheap.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure how large your deck is, but some people get tracked blowers so they can drive them up steps.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a Toro electric powercurve 1200 for $30 that was posted overnight. Is located in Gardner, down Rte. 2. Might be an option.....

Link: Electric snowblower


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

*Great Input - Getting a Toro*

Okay. I'm convinced!

Given the overwhelming support for the Toro, and total lack of love for Snow Joe (for good reasons), I've decided to heed your good advice and go for a new Toro Powercurve 1800.

Home Depot currently has them for $250 - which is only $50 above the "snowblower allocation" allowed by la femme. Maybe I'll forego a month of latte's to bridge the $50 gap? Guess we know who runs this household. :blush:

I looked at some suggested options for a used Toro, and the deals are amazing. But, in most cases, the driving distance is hours - time I can't really justify for a used machine, in unknown condition.

The 1800 has 15 amps of power, and looks like top-of-the-class for this type of blower.

Thanks to all for your kind input, and sage suggestions!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

When you pick up your Toro also come home with a nice bottle of wine and all should be great.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just buy both machines a month or so apart. Then You spend 250 one a machine and then 1800 on another machine. Magically you are under the 2000 limit both times!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't remember if the 1800 Toro came in 2 configurations or not. Toro made a one hand handle (that can't be correct english) that I got my parents for their deck and it was NOT helpful, but a week later i got the 2 hand one and it has worked for 5 years now or so. I think the one was called a "power shovel" and the other a power something? Biggest drawback is they have the cord. In my experience, you can't leave the cord out to be ready, cord gets cold and "holds on" to the way you left it, just FYI:wavetowel2: I think all the electric models suffer the same limits, got to get out there early and keep the cord inside until using it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> I don't remember if the 1800 Toro came in 2 configurations or not. Toro made a one hand handle (that can't be correct english) that I got my parents for their deck and it was NOT helpful, but a week later i got the 2 hand one and it has worked for 5 years now or so. I think the one was called a "power shovel" and the other a power something? Biggest drawback is they have the cord. In my experience, you can't leave the cord out to be ready, cord gets cold and "holds on" to the way you left it, just FYI:wavetowel2: I think all the electric models suffer the same limits, got to get out there early and keep the cord inside until using it.


Modern cords do tend to stay in the shape they were left in. But, you can spend a little more and buy a rubber wrapped extension cord instead of the plastic versions. You mqy even need to make it up from raw materials. I own three rubber cords that remain very flexible in any weather. I spent a few bucks more and bought air hoses that stay flexible as well. 
I miss the old days when we didn't have to make these choices and everything was quality built. My humble 2¢.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If you're going to buy a used ss blower be sure to check the paddles for wear. More than a few people use their blower till the paddles wear down and they just buy a new machine instead of replacing the paddles and scraper bar.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Hanky said:


> When you pick up your Toro also come home with a nice bottle of wine and all should be great.


Spoken like a man of wisdom and experience.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Shryp said:


> Just buy both machines a month or so apart. Then You spend 250 one a machine and then 1800 on another machine. Magically you are under the 2000 limit both times!


I like your thinking. :wavetowel2:

Your brain and mine work the same way. Common among men, I expect.

But, alas, la femme is not easily fooled (she's an engineer, with a much higher IQ than mine). Few details elude her scrutiny.

Regardless, I think I can schmooze my way to $50 over my assigned limit. 

It may require a bottle of wine. But, that's another budget. :wink:


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

For the "Deck Division" I have a Toro power shovel and a Toro 1800 power curve. Both electric. 

I have a second story deck on the south side of the house. North winds just dump, and I mean dump, the snow on the deck. That's when I use the power shovel, and just swing that little power shovel back and forth till I get to the deck. If I get a 6" or so blanket on the deck, then I use the 1800 power curve. 

I purchased both of these in the summer. I think I paid $35 for the power shovel and $55 for the 1800 power curve. Both used, but in very good shape. 

In fall I lay out my dedicated extension cord on the deck tight to the house. It freezes straight, making it easier to work with. Yea I could go get one of those high dollar non freezing cords, but this process has worked for me going on 6 years now. Now that I have a routine down, dealing with a cord is a non factor.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Sno Thro capped at $2000? I'll take it that the wife does not contribute to the snow clearing. Bring her out just once to clear that deck with a shovel and just possibly... that the $2000 cap will go away. 

Is she capped at $2000 for the year? :wavetowel2:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> Sno Thro capped at $2000? I'll take it that the wife does not contribute to the snow clearing. Bring her out just once to clear that deck with a shovel and just possibly... that the $2000 cap will go away.
> 
> Is she capped at $2000 for the year? :wavetowel2:


 :smiley-signs009: How true Kielbasa! Mrs. Stromr wields a mean snow shovel and has never restricted our snowblower budget! As a matter of fact she questioned why I bought "only" a 27" wide Husqvarna!


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> Sno Thro capped at $2000? I'll take it that the wife does not contribute to the snow clearing. Bring her out just once to clear that deck with a shovel and just possibly... that the $2000 cap will go away.
> 
> Is she capped at $2000 for the year? :wavetowel2:


Seems unreasonable to me too. Who ever heard of a cap on snowblowers?

Cosmetics, however, have no cap. Nor is one contemplated.

Who said life is fair?


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Develop a mystery back problem that only occurs when it snows and buy the wife a snow shovel. What ever is left from the $2000 budget can be spent on beer. Problem solved.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Careful though, if you give her the keys to the new Ariens who knows what might happen.

She might take over snow duties and make you do the vacuuming and laundry.

Fortunately my wife is intimidated by the 28" Honda, but she loves the 20" and 16" single stage machines. She's a good egg.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

drmerdp said:


> Careful though, if you give her the keys to the new Ariens who knows what might happen.
> 
> She might take over snow duties and make you do the vacuuming and laundry.
> 
> Fortunately my wife is intimidated by the 28" Honda, but she loves the 20" and 16" single stage machines. She's a good egg.


Funny... Sweet Bonny barely knows a snowblower from a rototil!er. As for running one of them? She wouldn't have a clue. But that's fine. She takes good care of me and she lets me buy anything I want.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

stromr said:


> Don't forget about the depth of snow on your deck. I sometimes get 12"-18" drifts. Small electrics might choke at 6". My old Toro single stage with a 2 cycle engine is light enough for my 68 year old body. Still it's takes awhile sometimes.




*Small electrics might choke*? Where and when? 
Small electrics don't choke at 6" or 12", either. They go how they go. Just like a gas or diesel or battery powered blower.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Tom Burns said:


> *Small electrics might choke*? Where and when?
> Small electrics don't choke at 6" or 12", either. They go how they go. Just like a gas or diesel or battery powered blower.


While my buddy "STROMR" would probably love to debate the issue of electric vs. gas operated snowblowers I doubt if you'll see him on the forum again until August or September when the new models come out. He just doesn't deal well well with no snow and warm weather.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

A bit late to the party, but I can say that a small electric works waay better than shoveling for smaller amounts of snow, <6". But. a word of warning, be careful not to hit anything more solid than unfrozen snow, like chunks of ice or deck railings. The augers on these small machine are obviously much more lightly built than full size machines so hitting anything solid can cause the auger to bend and go out of balance. This can cause your machine to actually vibrate quite alarmingly and throw snow in unintended directions.
I normally install ramps over the stairs to allow my wheeled machine access to the deck for bigger dumps.

Cheers


----------

